# PPMG Material Comparison?



## transparent101

Hello, good people of the Slingshot Forum

I'm pretty new to this hobby, I just acquired my Scout, but I have my eyes on another slingshot already.. (my wallet doesn't like this)

Anyway, I'm looking to get a PPMG. On their website, there are 3 materials to choose from, which are aluminium (lightest/ cheapest) brass and bronze (heaviest/most expensive)

I've been searching on this page, but I couldn't find info on material comparison (I guess I'm bad at searching..)

So my question is, apart from different weights, is there any advantage the bronze one have over the aluminium?

Like is it stronger in anyway? More resistant to fork hits or something?

I'm trying to convince myself to get the aluminium one, but darn it the bronze one is just so pretty....


----------



## treefork

That design is prone to fork hits . It leaves little margin for error . New people tend to have fork hits with it . The material its made of will not make it shoot better . Bronze is the more pretty and expensive metal . Both aluminum and bronze will dent with a fork hit . Stick with poly materials until you learn to shoot well.


----------



## transparent101

Really? I read that the PPMG has a wayy wider gap compared to the PPSG and getting fork hits are harder?

Aren't there any fork attachments to protect them from fork hits?
I mean, I've never had a fork hit in over 500 shots so far with my slingshots, but it's just scary to think of..

Anyway, back to the original question, the only difference is the weight and appearance then?


----------



## mattwalt

Bronze would be stronger/harder. But not that it would affect actual shooting.

I'd get a wood one to try out and get used to first: www.gamekeeper-catapults.co.uk


----------



## transparent101

I checked it out, but there was only the PPSG in wood, and it costs more than the aluminium version.. :/

I guess I'll shoot more with my Scout until I'm good enough to keep fork hits to a minimum


----------



## mattwalt

Scout is nice.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

transparent101 said:


> I checked it out, but there was only the PPSG in wood, and it costs more than the aluminium version.. :/
> 
> I guess I'll shoot more with my Scout until I'm good enough to keep fork hits to a minimum


I'm still using my scout as my main sling. I made a few, traded for a few, but I keep going back to the scout.

If you want my opinion, avoid that urge to get a new sling, you don't need it. The scout will do everything you could ever want forever. Spend the money on bands, pouches, and ammo. That's the stuff that needs to be replaced.


----------



## transparent101

Phoul Mouth said:


> transparent101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked it out, but there was only the PPSG in wood, and it costs more than the aluminium version.. :/
> 
> I guess I'll shoot more with my Scout until I'm good enough to keep fork hits to a minimum
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still using my scout as my main sling. I made a few, traded for a few, but I keep going back to the scout.
> 
> If you want my opinion, avoid that urge to get a new sling, you don't need it. The scout will do everything you could ever want forever. Spend the money on bands, pouches, and ammo. That's the stuff that needs to be replaced.
Click to expand...

Woah, the Scout is really that good huh?

Maybe I should get an aluminium Scout!
Okay okay, just kidding.. I guess I should focus on shooting instead of getting more slingshots


----------



## Got Bands

I own a bronze one #23 and I'll say that they are pretty heavy but if you plan on shooting heavy bands they are great


----------



## the core

transparent101 said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> transparent101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked it out, but there was only the PPSG in wood, and it costs more than the aluminium version.. :/
> I guess I'll shoot more with my Scout until I'm good enough to keep fork hits to a minimum
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still using my scout as my main sling. I made a few, traded for a few, but I keep going back to the scout.
> 
> If you want my opinion, avoid that urge to get a new sling, you don't need it. The scout will do everything you could ever want forever. Spend the money on bands, pouches, and ammo. That's the stuff that needs to be replaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woah, the Scout is really that good huh?
> Maybe I should get an aluminium Scout!
> Okay okay, just kidding.. I guess I should focus on shooting instead of getting more slingshots
Click to expand...

Hi!
Focus on your shooting is always a good idea.
But i think it's also important to check out different slingshots an different material
to find out what kind of stuff fits best to you.
I tried out a lot of differnt slingshots and styles until i find out that hammergrip or pinch grip works best for me.
The PPMG it a great shooter and in my eyes it can not be compared to a scout.
The aluminium PPMG is great and forkhits are more or less a cosmetic problem.
I had no forkhit with my PPMG until now.


----------



## transparent101

Got Bands said:


> I own a bronze one #23 and I'll say that they are pretty heavy but if you plan on shooting heavy bands they are great


I was thinking that heavier frames help to steady any tremble in your hand, do you feel that way? Or does it cause fatigue after shooting awhile due to the heavy weight?



the core said:


> transparent101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> transparent101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked it out, but there was only the PPSG in wood, and it costs more than the aluminium version.. :/
> I guess I'll shoot more with my Scout until I'm good enough to keep fork hits to a minimum
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still using my scout as my main sling. I made a few, traded for a few, but I keep going back to the scout.
> 
> If you want my opinion, avoid that urge to get a new sling, you don't need it. The scout will do everything you could ever want forever. Spend the money on bands, pouches, and ammo. That's the stuff that needs to be replaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woah, the Scout is really that good huh?
> Maybe I should get an aluminium Scout!
> Okay okay, just kidding.. I guess I should focus on shooting instead of getting more slingshots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi!
> Focus on your shooting is always a good idea.
> But i think it's also important to check out different slingshots an different material
> to find out what kind of stuff fits best to you.
> I tried out a lot of differnt slingshots and styles until i find out that hammergrip or pinch grip works best for me.
> The PPMG it a great shooter and in my eyes it can not be compared to a scout.
> The aluminium PPMG is great and forkhits are more or less a cosmetic problem.
> I had no forkhit with my PPMG until now.
Click to expand...

Have you tried the scout? If so you prefer the PPMG to the Scout?

I'm guessing you can't hold the PPMG in a thumb brace position?


----------



## Got Bands

no it will balance out and take away recoil,very pleasing to shoot


----------



## transparent101

Got Bands said:


> no it will balance out and take away recoil,very pleasing to shoot


Ahh, now I'm very curious to try one


----------



## the core

transparent101 said:


> Got Bands said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own a bronze one #23 and I'll say that they are pretty heavy but if you plan on shooting heavy bands they are great
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that heavier frames help to steady any tremble in your hand, do you feel that way? Or does it cause fatigue after shooting awhile due to the heavy weight?
> 
> 
> the core said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> transparent101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> transparent101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked it out, but there was only the PPSG in wood, and it costs more than the aluminium version.. :/
> I guess I'll shoot more with my Scout until I'm good enough to keep fork hits to a minimum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still using my scout as my main sling. I made a few, traded for a few, but I keep going back to the scout.
> 
> If you want my opinion, avoid that urge to get a new sling, you don't need it. The scout will do everything you could ever want forever. Spend the money on bands, pouches, and ammo. That's the stuff that needs to be replaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woah, the Scout is really that good huh?
> Maybe I should get an aluminium Scout!
> Okay okay, just kidding.. I guess I should focus on shooting instead of getting more slingshots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi!
> Focus on your shooting is always a good idea.
> But i think it's also important to check out different slingshots an different material
> to find out what kind of stuff fits best to you.
> I tried out a lot of differnt slingshots and styles until i find out that hammergrip or pinch grip works best for me.
> The PPMG it a great shooter and in my eyes it can not be compared to a scout.
> The aluminium PPMG is great and forkhits are more or less a cosmetic problem.
> I had no forkhit with my PPMG until now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried the scout? If so you prefer the PPMG to the Scout?
> I'm guessing you can't hold the PPMG in a thumb brace position?
Click to expand...

Yes i tried a scout for a few shots.
The advantage of the scout is that you can shoot it in a many ways.
It's the perfect beginner slingshot!
But it's more a thumb support than a pinch grip shooter.
Try out both with your scout and if you prefer the pinch grip, the PPMG will not disappoint you.
I love my aluminium PPMG. 
And i think John Webb also uses the aluminium one in most of his videos.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

transparent101 said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> transparent101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked it out, but there was only the PPSG in wood, and it costs more than the aluminium version.. :/
> 
> I guess I'll shoot more with my Scout until I'm good enough to keep fork hits to a minimum
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still using my scout as my main sling. I made a few, traded for a few, but I keep going back to the scout.
> 
> If you want my opinion, avoid that urge to get a new sling, you don't need it. The scout will do everything you could ever want forever. Spend the money on bands, pouches, and ammo. That's the stuff that needs to be replaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woah, the Scout is really that good huh?
> 
> Maybe I should get an aluminium Scout!
> Okay okay, just kidding.. I guess I should focus on shooting instead of getting more slingshots
Click to expand...

Yep, focus on shooting. But I would like to clarify one thing about what I said about not buying another sling. I think that once you are 100% sure about how you shoot(meaning your preferred grip and band alignment) then getting a sling that specializes in your preferred shooting style could be very beneficial. The scout I don't think specializes in any one shooting method, its a jack of all trades. While I don't think that is a bad thing, I do think there is a possibility that a more specialized sling may make you a better shooter once you know for sure how you shoot best.


----------



## transparent101

the core said:


> Yes i tried a scout for a few shots.
> The advantage of the scout is that you can shoot it in a many ways.
> It's the perfect beginner slingshot!
> But it's more a thumb support than a pinch grip shooter.
> Try out both with your scout and if you prefer the pinch grip, the PPMG will not disappoint you.
> I love my aluminium PPMG.
> And i think John Webb also uses the aluminium one in most of his videos.


Yes, I agree that the Scout is a perfect slingshot for beginners, I've experimented holding it in different ways~

Hammer grip and thumb support seems okay, but it doesn't feel too comfortable with pinch grip..

The PPMG on the other hand looks really ergonomic for pinch grip~
I think I'll keep shooting my scout for now, and get a PPMG later
If I don't like shooting it, it's still a nice slingshot to have as a collection.

The bronze one really looks like a trophy or something xD


----------



## transparent101

Thanks for all the info, guys~!


----------



## ryanpaul

transparent101 said:


> Thanks for all the info, guys~!


find a used ppsg, i got 1 for 35. when your ready for ppmg, forks are same width so youll be ready to go. ive shot around 3000 shots so far clear of forks, you should be good dude.


----------



## ryanpaul

there is ppsg for 35 in 4 sale???


----------

